# Wochenende in die alpen: wohin fahren die Franken?



## ]:-> (12. April 2007)

Hi,
wenns von uns hier (Nürnberg) für'n Wochenende in die Alpen gehen soll, wohin fahrt ihr da so, bzw. wo kommt man schnell hin und kann gut biken? Gardasee is mir für ein WE zu weit und alles wo auch die ganzen Münchner an schönen Wochenenden hinfahren ist meist total überlaufen, bzw. zurück kann man sich ewig in den Stau stellen.

ade


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. April 2007)

nach süd tirol kaltern is sehr schön dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. April 2007)

Karwendel ging bis jetzt eigentlich.... Nach Mittenwald kommt man eigentlich
ohne Stau und zurück auch. Und auf der Karwendelrunde sieht man nicht
sooo oft andere Biker oder gar Wanderer.


----------



## ]:-> (12. April 2007)

HI,
hm ja ans Karwendel hab ich auch gedacht, nur bin ich davon ausgegangen dass man da am Wochenende ganz München trifft. Aber solagne die Wanderer auf Karwendelrunde und co nicht alles überbevölkern...

ade


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. April 2007)

Am Wochenende ist nur die Schachen-Auffahrt eher ein Wanderer-Slalom.
Aber hab bis jetzt keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## blacksurf (13. April 2007)

Karwendel - Falkenhütte zb!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. April 2007)

Falkenhütte  und dann Fereinalm...


----------



## ]:-> (15. April 2007)

HI,
ok also es wird dann bei mir auf jeden Fall mal vorgemerkt dieses Jahr.

Was ist da denn aus "Biken ohne zuuu viele Wanderer" Sicht empfehlenswert?

ihr habt bis etz 
-Karwendelrunde
-Falkenhütte
empfohlen. 
Die Schachen-Auffahrt am WE eher weniger.

gibts noch mehr?

servus


----------



## merkt_p (19. April 2007)

Die "richtigen" Franken fahren nicht in Alpen sondern in die Hersbrucker Schweiz, Fichtelgebirge oder in die Fränkische Schweiz (eventuell noch in den Thüringer Wald).
Diese Gebiete bieten Trails ohne Ende!! Anspruchsvolle Auffahrten und Abfahrten.
Gute und günstge Küche.
In Kombination mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln ergeben sich super Routenmöglichkeiten (ich muss nicht zum Ausgangspunkt zurück).
Sogar eine Stresslose Albdurchquerung ist möglich, von Untereichenstein bis Harburg immerhin eine Länge von 510 km (siehe auch www.frankenweg.de)
Stresslos weil komplett durchmarkiert!!

Das einzige was Franken nicht zu bieten hat, sind lange Anstiege und das Alpenpanorama.

Die drei/ vier Stunden Fahrzeit bleibe ich lieber länger im Bett oder verbringe sie auf dem Trail.
Außerdem kein Stau um München bei der Heimfahrt. 

Happy Trails Martin


----------



## ]:-> (19. April 2007)

Sers,
ich bin doch von hier und dhier in der Region bin cih halt ständig unterwegs, deswegen dürfen's schon für'n kurzurlaub ab und zu auch mal die Alpen sein. Ansonsten geb i dir scho recht, is echt ned verkehrt in der Fränkischen...

ade


----------



## Roberino (19. April 2007)

Normalerweise fahre ich in Heiligenstadt. Aber für den Sommer habe ich mir ne Tour um Österreich ausgesucht: Tuxer Joch - Schlüssel Joch - Pfitscher Joch. Start/Ziel jeweils Vorderlanersbach oder Mayrhofen.

Einmal muss schon sein, da fährt man dann auch gerne schon am Freitag in aller hergottsfrüh los um Mittag in Mayrhofen zu sein, damit der Anstieg noch bis zum Tuxer Haus machbar ist (Freitag). Bis Sonntag gehts wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (19. April 2007)

Also was ich absolut empfehelen kann: Rhön! Das zweit größte streckennetz der deutschen mittelgebirge, super wegausschreibungen, kein stress mit wanderen(beruht natürlich auf rücksichtnahme) und absolut super anfahrt über die kaum befahrene A7! Da ich keine lust hab so viel geld für benzin auszugeben kommen mir die 100 km nach Bischofsheim (liegt mitten im Streckennetz) absolut entgegen. DIckes plus: wer sich informiert kann mit den radgruppen am wochenende mitfahren und hat super ausfahrten auf unausgeschilderten wegen...
Das als kleinen tipp und vorallem als super alternative zu den alpen....

und hm mit viel schweis kannst dir auch in der rhön holen...feuerberg usw...

der bikepark macht dieses frühjahr evtl auch wieder seine tore für uns biker auf!

in diesem sinne!
Viel Spass


----------



## All-Mountain (19. April 2007)

]:->;3603598 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und alles wo auch die ganzen Münchner an schönen Wochenenden hinfahren ist meist total überlaufen, bzw. zurück kann man sich ewig in den Stau stellen...


Dann fällt schon mal ganz Oberbayern, Allgäu, Südtirol und Trentino/Gardasee weg, denn genau dahin fahren die Münchner an schönen Wochenenden Im Sommer (speziell in der Ferienzeit) kommen dann noch die ganzen deutschen Touristen aus dem Norden dazu. 

Am ruhigsten ist es wahrscheinlich noch in den etwas abgelegeneren Gegenden in den Dolomiten und im Trentino.

Mountainbiken und Eisamkeit is nich mehr, sorry

Als ich noch in Nürnberg gewohnt habe bin ich trotzdem am WE ins Karwendel/Wetterstein gefahren. Meine Lieblingstouren: Reintal, Falkenhütte, Karwendelrunde, Wettersteinrunde  und Schachen.
Wanderer (und viele, viele Mountainbiker) triffst Du überall wo es schön ist, aber mit etwas gegeseitiger Rücksichtname läuft es fast immer trotzdem gut ab.


----------



## ragazza (29. April 2007)

[
Mountainbiken und Eisamkeit is nich mehr, sorry


Habs am Samstag ausprobiert und bin um 8.00 Uhr ins Karwendeltal gestartet,hab bis kurz vor der Falkenhütte grade mal drei andere Radler getroffen und sogut wie eigentlich keine Wanderer.Manchmal liegt das Paradies einfach da.
 Kleine,aber lachhafte Nachteile:Manchmal waren noch ein paar Schneefelder im Weg,weshalb ich als Unkundiger den falschen Weg vom Karwendelhaus zur Abzweigung Falkenhütte genommen hab und den recht ruppigen Wanderweg zu bewältigen hatte(meine Fatty mit 80mm hatte ganz schön zu leiden,aber sie ist ja ne brave).Die Falkenhütte hatte ich bis auf 100m nicht erreicht,da sie noch im Schnee lag und wie alle Hütten unterwegs unbewirtschaftet war.Auf dem Rückweg nachmittags über die Fereinalm warens dann viellt 20 Radler unterwegs.
 Alles in allem ein Traumtag,Grüsse hiermit an Rudi,meinen zufälligen Weggefährten.


----------



## snoopy13 (29. April 2007)

]:->;3603598 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wenns von uns hier (Nürnberg) für'n Wochenende in die Alpen gehen soll, wohin fahrt ihr da so, bzw. wo kommt man schnell hin und kann gut biken? Gardasee is mir für ein WE zu weit und alles wo auch die ganzen Münchner an schönen Wochenenden hinfahren ist meist total überlaufen, bzw. zurück kann man sich ewig in den Stau stellen.
> 
> ade



nabend,

ich kann dir berchtesgadener land empfehlen 

war nach ostern für vier tage dort, wenige biker/wanderer waren unterwegs, schneegrenze bei etwa 1200m -je nach wetterseite- , ansonsten wunderschöne gegend  ach und die fahrzeit ab nürnberg lag bei ca. 2,5h


----------

